# How to fatten up a skinny buck?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

What can I feed a 2 year old mini Nubian buck to put some weight on him for breeding?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Something with a good protein level of about 16-18% once or twice a day, about a cup or 2. You could try calf manna added in as well (I've heard about that here)... what are you feeding now?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Also BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) have good protein


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@happybleats
@goathiker may have so e more natural suggestions vs calf manna


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I agree with @K.B.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Something with a good protein level of about 16-18% once or twice a day, about a cup or 2. You could try calf manna added in as well (I've heard about that here)... what are you feeding now?


I feed hay, alfalfa pellet, sweet feed, and free choice minerals. I just added black oil sunflower seeds two days ago. 

I have had him for a few months and I just can't fatten him up. He was skinny when I got him from a lady that just had him for her kids to play with, but really didn't know what to feed him. The only thing she was feeding him was chicken feed.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Alfalfa pellets are good too, have you got a fecal on him to make sure he does not have worms? Poor guy


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Your doing much better than she was!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Alfalfa pellets are good too, have you got a fecal on him to make sure he does not have worms? Poor guy


Yes when I first got him. He did get wormed 2 months ago.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh good... you may want to try calf manna added to his feed, or switch to a goat feed instead of sweet feed which I believe is only 12% protein


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Your doing much better than she was!


Thanks. I really didn't need him but he needed me. I hoyt him for free. I want to use him for breeding but not til I get him well.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I agree a fecal is always a good idea. You could also give Dyne and beet pulp can help add some weight. How is his Famacha?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Also how long have you had him?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

double j said:


> Thanks. I really didn't need him but he needed me. I hoyt him for free. I want to use him for breeding but not til I get him well.


Good for you for taking him in, he is pretty skinny poor thing only got chicken feed? That's not good


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes @Goatastic43 I've heard beet pulp was good as well


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I agree a fecal is always a good idea. You could also give Dyne and beet pulp can help add some weight. How is his Famacha?


I checked today, they are pink


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Also how long have you had him?


About 3 months


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-calf-manna-50-lb



It's on the expensive side but would probably be good for your situation (they do have smaller bags but this is more cost effective), until someone else chimes is with a more natural way that would be balanced, I'd say give that a try... it's high in protien so use it as an additional feed...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

It can take some time for him to fatten up, especially after being on a diet of chicken feed. I would definitely change to a 16% goat feed as mentioned


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Im assuming you want to add muscle weight not fat weight


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Im assuming you want to add muscle weight not fat weight


Yes, I just want him healthy. He acts fine but he just looks sickly to me.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I understand you, may not hurt to get another fecal done just in case the round of dewormer wasn't enough! But as mentioned it will take some time, I'm sure he was even skinier then now when you got him!


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

I would definitely give a higher protein feed to start.
You could add some healthy oil (wheat germ, flaxseed, coconut, etc.) to his feed to get him some more fat which will help him gain weight.
A couple things to keep in mild when changing the diet:
-Don’t make changes too quickly, give the rumen time to adjust
-Make sure the entire diet is balanced at a 2 : 1 calcium : phosphorus ratio


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Theres also sunflower oil... I use a mix of sunflower and coconut to coat their feed for the herbal dewormer... good point @Ella Ruby


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

double j said:


> Thanks everyone!


Your welcome and good luck! He's a lucky boy that someone like you took him in!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Check out #4, 


https://www.mannapro.com/homestead/bid/137184/5-Situations-When-Goats-Benefit-From-Calf-Manna


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you had a fecal done after deworming to be sure parasites are taken care of? Hows his famacha? 
It takes time to help them regain weight. Good quality hay, some alfalfa and a 14 to 16% protien pellet along with a quality loose mineral is where I would start along with daily probiotics. Be sure the calcium and phosphorus are 2:1. Keep in mind when you add things like BOSS you need to adjust the ratio.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks @happybleats


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd maybe suggest giving him daily probiotics or some dark beer. He looks like he has very little rumen development, and it may help him to get some healthy bacteria in his system. I can't believe he even survived on chicken feed. That may have hurt his gut flora. 

I have given calf manna and one bag does go a long way for one goat. They don't need that much to help them out.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oops. Didn't see that Cathy already suggested probiotics. 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Poor guy!! I took in a very skinny goat a couple years ago as well. She looked like him....so, soo skinny..


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Poor guy!! I took in a very skinny goat a couple years ago as well. She looked like him....so, soo skinny..


It's so sad to see them like that. At the time I was told about him I said no thanks til I seen a picture of him. After seeing what he looked like I knew I had to take him before he died. When I asked her what she was feeding him and she said a cup of chicken feed a day I knew he needed me. 

She had his sister and breed her back to him. The doe and the kid died a few hour after birth is what she told me. I'm so glad I took him before the same happen to him. He's the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh that’s such I sad story, but I’m glad you rescued him!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's lucky to have you. 🥰 👍


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

double j said:


> It's so sad to see them like that. At the time I was told about him I said no thanks til I seen a picture of him. After seeing what he looked like I knew I had to take him before he died. When I asked her what she was feeding him and she said a cup of chicken feed a day I knew he needed me.
> 
> She had his sister and breed her back to him. The doe and the kid died a few hour after birth is what she told me. I'm so glad I took him before the same happen to him. He's the sweetest thing ever.


Sometimes we need them, sometimes they need us or both, sad his sister died... I'm so happy you are trying to figure out ways to help him and your already on the right track! Keep us updated!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Update. He's finally looking better.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes he's looking better good job!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Before breeding get a fecal done. He is very thin. Make sure you are feeding a high quality loose goat specific mineral and that he doesn't lack selenium(he is very down on his pasterns) etc. Sweet feed isn't the best option, better is a good 16-18% pellet, make sure he has enough calicium in overall balance, and then SLOWLY add beet pulp, calf manna, etc in small quantities to help him gain weight. If he is wormy or struggling with parasites, no amount of feed will help.Bucks use tons of energy breeding, so prime condition is really important.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Before breeding get a fecal done. He is very thin. Make sure you are feeding a high quality loose goat specific mineral and that he doesn't lack selenium(he is very down on his pasterns) etc. Sweet feed isn't the best option, better is a good 16-18% pellet, make sure he has enough calicium in overall balance, and then SLOWLY add beet pulp, calf manna, etc in small quantities to help him gain weight. If he is wormy or struggling with parasites, no amount of feed will help.Bucks use tons of energy breeding, so prime condition is really important.


I'm going to skip on using him this year. I have started mixing my own feed and he looks alot better now then he did when I got him. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.


----------

